# Feel like bunking school.



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Schools boring and it just gets me more depressed, I cant focus on the work anymore and i generally dont care much about it. And the lessons that i just sit alone and do **** all are boring as hell. Anyone tried bunking off? And is there anything to do while doing it? Ive checked cinema times and i could go see a movie but not 100% if id get home on time. And I could probably pass for 16 and be fine about getting in if i just said i dropped school at 16.

+ My parents wont do anything if i do it anyway and when the teachers shout at me its nice since it gets me away from the lessons.

--Ive thought about it for a long time but never had the guts (or confidence maybe) to do it, I probably wont even do it despite saying this.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

DO NOT DO ITTTTTTT.


YOU WILL REGRET IT IN THE FUTURE.

I skipped school constantly, go the cops called because of truancy and what not, and that severely fudged up my life. Due to missing so much, I had to stay back in fifth grade and that made things worse. I dropped out towards the end of tenth grade and it's one of the worst decisions I've made in my life. A good percent of my depression stems from all the guilt I have from giving up and knowing that now, there's not much I can do because my S.A is worse than before. 

Try finding a teacher or someone to talk to and they may be able to sort things out. You might think differently now like I did, but you will most definitely regret dropping out in the future and it will bite you in the butt really hard.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I did, actually. I think I had the worst attendance of my entire grade. However! It was due to the panic attacks I would get while in class. It wasn't a "I don't care" attitude and I self-taught easily so my grades did not drop regardless. If you're capable of staying in class, do it. Paying for a tutor could suck and I really don't see how it's worth it when you could make life so much easier for yourself and just suck it up.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

seafolly said:


> I did, actually. I think I had the worst attendance of my entire grade. However! It was due to the panic attacks I would get while in class. It wasn't a "I don't care" attitude and I self-taught easily so my grades did not drop regardless. If you're capable of staying in class, do it. Paying for a tutor could suck and I really don't see how it's worth it when you could make life so much easier for yourself and just suck it up.


maybe i should of added that i have random panic spikes or just feel depressed for entire lessons, normally i just stay in the toilets for a bit to calm down. Only reason i dont care so much is because id prefair to be happy over doing well.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

jJoe said:


> maybe i should of added that i have random panic spikes or just feel depressed for entire lessons, normally i just stay in the toilets for a bit to calm down. Only reason i dont care so much is because id prefair to be happy over doing well.


Yes that does help justify it.  I thought you were just bored. Do you think you could complete your degree online? As in, could you teach yourself? Seeking therapy could help too. I skipped a good half of my grade 10 but after a few weeks of talk therapy I was back in the game. At least long enough to graduate high school. Once I hit university it didn't matter if I didn't show as long as I could get the notes somehow and was diligent about keeping up. (except labs...you need to attend labs!)


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

You'll regret it.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd find a way to just get through it if I was you. When I was in my last year of school I skipped classes a lot and it just caused more stress, anxiety, and depression. I had my parents stressed out because they were made responsible for my actions, they were called in to the school once and there was a big worry about legal action at one point. I got caught out once and put on report for 2 weeks which was embarrassing having to go to my teachers at the end of every class. Then there's the missing work and struggling to catch up and do well in the exams. It's just not worth it in the long run. At least you don't have that long left until you're over with compulsory education.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know what bonking off means but I think your talking about skipping. 

I would recommend not starting, and that's coming from many years of skipping a LOT. Don't start, it's addicting and my school is so Fu*k'ed up because of it.

I skipped like almost a class a day since grade eight and now I'm at the end of high school and to come back for missed credits. 

Don't start skipping, because you'll relize that you didn't miss anything and then do it again later, then boom your missing like once a week. And I swear skipping is the greatest freedom ever but you will get addicted


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Koopaatroopa said:


> Don't start skipping, because you'll relize that you didn't miss anything and then do it again later, then boom your missing like once a week. And I swear skipping is the greatest freedom ever but you will get addicted


Im too tired to learn, I know its a poor excuse but I don't take things in as well due to a lack of sleep and a load of depression. Ive been going to bed past 12 since I was about 12/13 because of a sense of dread of going back to school. What I really want to do is have a year where i try get my life back on track then go into further education which ill probably do fine on and override the poor grades ill be getting this year. I was a A/B student now im a C/d student.. probably mainly D now. Getting called out for bunking would be better for me anyway since Im not too bothered about getting shouted at any more if it will get me out of lesson. Same with detentions since I have somewhere to go without feeling awkward as ****.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Trust me, put up with the crap now, you will thank yourself later.

I bunked off school and I messed up. I'm 21 and only now can I possibly go to University.

I also lack numeracy and literacy skills.

I know it's miserable for you but it can only get worse. It can get worse.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I never attended half the days of any given year. I had A+ in all math classes since like 4th grade, and then chemistry and physics in highschool. It was so pointless to sit in class. I wish my mom had homeschooled me and/or I wish I had quit going to highschool and gotten a GED. There's some ptsd and motivation issues I would not be suffering now. It probably would have been great for my confidence and anxiety as well. They kept arguing with my mom though that the highschool experience was important. All it taught me was that people suck and school sucks while doing everything possible to kill all my desire to learn anything I wasn't forced to.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I actually almost done it, I got dropped off in the top entry got to the bottom of the road and my mum was following me.. id of probably done it a few times if i walked to school but the bad thing is I think my mum was worried about my safety more than me actually bunking since shes always been very overprotective. Closest ive gone to actually following through with something but It felt nice and I felt a bit less anxious while doing it.. until the next maths class where I sat alone for a hour.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Joe,

If you want to skip a few days it won't matter.

Life is too short to put up with peoples stupid rules and B.S.


----------



## Diplomatic17 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Not bad*

im 15, and i get abused at school because my dad is a few years older than my mum. So they call my dad Jimmy Saville and me Jimmy when ever i played football. Im very different to other students. My parents care about it if i were to bunk. I have bunked about 20 yet i have had a great attendence record. Just because im different i get abused. Noone expects a thing and i just relax at home when i do. I only bunk some lessons so maybe thats why i dont have a bad record. Everytime i pick up my uniform i always say to my self 'Im picking up scum' The people at my school dont like me but the teachers are nice but i dont want to tell anyone because they can be nice sometimes but they always back stab me but if i were to tell someone i would probably be the most hated in my school. I know someone who already is the most hated and i wouldnt want to be like him. When im older i want to work for British Airways because i am a posh person who likes to work in expensive work areas and Id love to work for British Airways. People may think bunking will do me no good but i would bunk if i liked the school.


----------

